# Simplicity Sovereign Hydro 18 transaxle swap?



## bjorntyrsson (Sep 26, 2012)

I recently purchaced a Simplicity Sovereign 18 Hydro for $250 with the intent of tinkering with it to make a puller of sorts... nothing competitive' just a toy. First off the starter housing on the 18hp Kohler is broken which I have been told is fairly common? Apparently it can be welded back on and will be stonger... we will see! Has anyone else had this problem? 
Also I didn't do my research beforehand and apparently Hydro's are no good for pulling..... so I am wondering if there is a preferred or easily swapped in transaxle that is a clutch style or something more suited for pulling?
Any advice of tips for building this tractor into something fun would be greatly appreciated! Thank You.


----------

